# COULD YOU RESIST THIS FUZZY FACE



## Sandy S. (Feb 19, 2004)

SHE IS 6 1/2 MONTHS OLD - 23 1/2" TALL. MOM AND DAD WERE SUPPOSEDLY BOTH HAD SPOTS. MMMM GUESS WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE WHAT IS UNDER ALL THAT FUZZ, BUT I DON'T SEE ANY ON HER.

IF YOU CLICK ON HER NAME HOPEFULLY A BIGGER PICTURE WILL COME UP.

WILLOW


----------



## gibsongrrl (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh she is adorable!!!



Congrats!

Kristie


----------



## Candleliteranch (Feb 19, 2004)

I shouldn't even be on here, cause I don't have donkeys, but culdn't resist checking out the pic. She's adorable!!!!


----------



## Frisky Fields mini (Feb 19, 2004)

awe, thanks for sharing that adorable picture!! it makes me laugh out loud....how sweet is that!!!





Terri

ffminis


----------



## crponies (Feb 19, 2004)

She's a cutie!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 20, 2004)

Congradulations ...she looks so cute! I cant wait for my "babies" this year..


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm with Lisa from Candlelite, I should NOT even be on this donkey forum!!!

It just makes me want an adorable little donkey with an adorable face just like little Willow!!!

How cute is that!!

She is a doll!!

This donkey forum was a great idea!!


----------



## sharon (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm not usually here either, but decided to check this forum out.

I don't see how anyone could resist a face like Willow's!!!



Check out those eyebrows! Or is that a uni-brow??

Too cute! Some day I'd love to have a donkey.


----------



## StarWish (Feb 25, 2004)

Sandy,

I am still laughing because our little Gabriella, always has one sprig of hay hanging from her mouth, too! As if the faces aren't cute enough...it's just a finishing touch! I love the face and the name!!!! Hug her for us!!!

StarWish


----------

